# Mammograms



## Jillaroo (Oct 20, 2013)

Mammograms
Many women are afraid of their first mammogram, but there is no need to worry. By taking a few minutes each day for a week preceding the exam and doing the following exercises, you will be totally prepared for the test and best of all, you can do these simple exercises right in and around your home. 

EXERCISE ONE: 

Open your refrigerator door and insert one breast in door. Shut the door as hard as possible and lean on the door for good measure. 

Hold that position for five seconds. Repeat again in case the first time wasn't effective enough.. 


EXERCISE TWO: 

Visit your garage at 3AM   when the temperature of the cement floor is just perfect. Take off all your clothes and lie comfortably on the floor with one breast wedged under the rear tire of the car. Ask a friend to slowly back the car up until your breast is sufficiently flattened and chilled. Turn over and repeat with the other breast. 

EXERCISE THREE: 

Freeze two metal bookends overnight. Strip to the waist. Invite a stranger into the room. Press the bookends against one of your breasts. 

Smash the bookends together as hard as you can. Set up an appointment with the stranger to meet next year and do it again. 


YOU ARE TOTALLY PREPARED! 

AND, just a thought for all the women out there... 

MENtal illness, MENstrual cramps, MENtal breakdown, 
MENopause.... 

Ever notice how all of women's problems start with men?...And 

When we have real trouble it's HISterectomy! 

Send this to all women to have a laugh AND, don't forget to have a mammogram!

A Friend Is Like A Good Bra... 
Hard to Find 
Supportive 
Comfortable 
Always Lifts You Up 
Never Lets You Down or Leaves You Hanging 
And Is Always Close To Your Heart!


----------



## Anne (Oct 20, 2013)

:lofl:  Good one, Jillaroo!!!!


----------



## Casper (Oct 20, 2013)

_*Oh so true Jill.....
Love it....
*_


----------



## Phantom (Oct 21, 2013)

Sheeze complain complain complain what a lot of wimps 

Don't come looking for me I have left town !! heh heh heh


----------



## Michael. (Oct 21, 2013)

.





*We can laugh and produce funny pictures like this one.

It is however a serious subject and I hope they will soon find a permanent cure for all types of cancer.

.*


----------



## TICA (Oct 21, 2013)

Geeze Jillaroo.  I actually felt the pain just reading your post!


----------



## atwhatcost (Oct 21, 2013)

I tried the second exercise and now I'm stuck, face down, the car over top of me and I'm firmly wedged in on both sides. Any suggestions on what to do now? The oil fumes on the floor are getting to me. nthego:


----------



## nan (Oct 21, 2013)

No more mamograms for me, I was having them every year, and I dont believe that can be good for us either ,they are not 100 percent proof of  detecting cancer and I don't understand why they cannot give women Thermography, as it is much safer,  and with no pain


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2013)

nan said:


> No more mamograms for me, I was having them every year, and I dont believe that can be good for us either ,they are not 100 percent proof of  detecting cancer and I don't understand why they cannot give women Thermography, as it is much safer,  and with no pain



I won't get them anymore either, haven't for years now.  http://www.natmedtalk.com/showthread.php?t=22757&highlight=mammograms+xrays&page=2


----------



## Anne (Oct 21, 2013)

nan said:


> No more mamograms for me, I was having them every year, and I dont believe that can be good for us either ,they are not 100 percent proof of  detecting cancer and I don't understand why they cannot give women Thermography, as it is much safer,  and with no pain



AGREED!!!!  Some Naturopaths do Thermography, and I don't see why allopathic medicine doesn't follow suit.  Has to be the usual $$ involved, I guess.


----------



## Honey (Jul 4, 2014)

just found this thread, I went for mine recently, it's no big deal, not painful but what I didn't like was I had to undress in front of the staff! normally you'd use a cubicle which I've done every other time, it was more embarrassing than the actual screening!


----------



## d0ug (Jul 5, 2014)

Mammograms cause cancer or did the doctor not tell you. There is a lot more radiation than a chest x-ray. An ultra sound can give you the same results and is harmless. The next time the doctor suggest mammogram tell him to put his testicles in the machine first, if it is safe and when he says no you have your answer.


----------



## peppermint (Jul 5, 2014)

d0ug said:


> Mammograms cause cancer or did the doctor not tell you. There is a lot more radiation than a chest x-ray. An ultra sound can give you the same results and is harmless. The next time the doctor suggest mammogram tell him to put his testicles in the machine first, if it is safe and when he says no you have your answer.




Great advice...
I just read women over 60 don't have to have mammo's every year....Thank goodness....I had enough for the rest of my life....I do worry about the affects of the darn machine, what it can do to your system???


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm 77, and every year lately I ask self why the heck doing this again, as it keeps coming out normal, answer, because my mom had breast Ca at 60. & her mothers sister had it way back in the years. Yes, it feels exactly like those "exercises" but the "imaging" place I've gone to the last few years treat their female clients really, really well otherwise.


----------



## d0ug (Jul 13, 2014)

Mammograms fail 99% of women 
http://blog.drbrownstein.com/screening-mammography-fails-99-of-women/


----------



## Pappy (Jul 13, 2014)

Just speaking for my wife. Without a mammogram, she would not be here today. It did find a small lump and it was cancerous. She is now cancer free and does have her mammo every year. The statement, mammograms cause cancer, does not set well with me.


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 13, 2014)

Nor me...Pappy.

I was recalled a few years ago; it was so stressful; but they found out what it was and cleared me...I always go when I am called.


----------



## jaminhealth (Jan 15, 2019)

I had two in my early 50's after menopause and still have the reports that show calcifications..talk about scares.  I have NOT done one since and I just turned 80.

*For me* my Prevention of B.C. is Grape Seed Extract and 1 drop of Iosol Iodine daily.  You can find all kinds of info on these two and B.C. prevention and even cure.

We're talking about this test now on a couple other health boards and one member posted this link and I'll share it here.  

https://www.mynewsletterbuilder.com...d Message by Jeffrey Dach MD<br><br>(<a href=

If you trust that "iron lung for the breasts" then ignore this info is all I can say.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2019)

I have them regularly , in fact my last one was just 2 weeks ago. I never miss an appointment...  within days I got a letter telling me that there was no evidence of BC.....thank the good lord and modern technology ...


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 15, 2019)

*I get them every year too. In fact, when I go, my next appointment is automatically scheduled .  Have never had a call back, or reason for concern, but I go anyway.*


----------



## jaminhealth (Jan 15, 2019)

It's true many of us come from pharma mindset and many come from holistic mindsets.  Glad the two above are happy with their machines.

This is the info Pharma does NOT want you to know, they make no $$$$ on drops of Iodine.

https://www.naturalnews.com/027530_iodine_breast_cancer.html

Iodine is needed for all our body tissues from thyroid down.  Costs us pennies for prevention and protection.  And no squeezing our breasts like pancakes when cells could spread.

https://www.naturalnews.com/027530_iodine_breast_cancer.html


----------



## jaminhealth (Jan 15, 2019)

Just thinking about this topic and MOST Big Pharma topics, MD's love obedient patients, if all their patients were thinkers like me, they would be close to broke.   I get None of the "suggested" tests.  My doctor doesn't even mention t hem anymore, she knows me.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 27, 2019)

There is no debate possible to the following: X-rays cause cancer. They are strongly mutagenic, damaging DNA in ways that can, ultimately,  lead to cancer. This is not New Age nonsense. This is borne out by hard scientific research. Now, knowing the preceding, does it make sense to shoot mutagenic rays at sensitive breast tissue, on a yearly basis?  It does not. It amazes me that the irony of the following escapes most folks: "I am so glad I got yearly mammograms, starting when I turned forty. At fifty-five, my mammogram caught a small cancerous mass in one of my breasts. Without it, I might not be alive, today." Does the irony escape you, as well?


----------



## jaminhealth (Jan 27, 2019)

I choose to keep my breasts healthy without the radiation iron machines.  I had 2 in early 50's and none since and I've arrived at 80 with healthy breasts.   I let myself be brainwashed at early age  of 50, but no more.

treeguy is a female?


----------



## Olivia (Jan 27, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> treeguy is a female?



Males get breast cancer, too. I know specifically about one such male. He was the husband of my mom's close friend. As far as males getting breast cancer screening, I don't know much about that.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 27, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> I choose to keep my breasts healthy without the radiation iron machines.  I had 2 in early 50's and none since and I've arrived at 80 with healthy breasts.   I let myself be brainwashed at early age  of 50, but no more.
> 
> treeguy is a female?



No, I'm a guy who is strongly opposed to Western Medicine as practiced by most MD's, today. I have seen how the Big Cancer Machine (BCM) gets unfortunate sufferers in its grasp and drains their bank accounts, with its deadly regimen of mutagenic radiation and poisonous chemo, at just the right pace, so people die broke and broken, many, if not most, from their "treatments!" Docs still get to put "Cancer" as the COD on the DC. A truly great scam, raking in multi-billions a year. The BCM does not want a cure. Why would it?  Cancer is a great business!


----------



## jaminhealth (Jan 27, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> No, I'm a guy who is strongly opposed to Western Medicine as practiced by most MD's, today. I have seen how the Big Cancer Machine (BCM) gets unfortunate sufferers in its grasp and drains their bank accounts, with its deadly regimen of mutagenic radiation and poisonous chemo, at just the right pace, so people die broke and broken, many, if not most, from their "treatments!" Docs still get to put "Cancer" as the COD on the DC. A truly great scam, raking in multi-billions a year. The BCM does not want a cure. Why would it?  Cancer is a great business!



Oh it sure is a big business and one pharma doesn't want to lose so they continue with the mega FEAR tactics and our population are a bunch of sheepeople to don't take care of their own health and give $$$ to pharma one way or another.

And just think IF they really had a cure for cancers, HUGE HUGE amounts of businesses and jobs would be lost, really lost.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 27, 2019)

Although I'm not as vehemently opposed to modern medicine as treeguy seems to be, he certainly does make a good point here.  Follow the money!

After January 11, 1964, when the US Surgeon General issued the now infamous report identifying a clear causal relationship between cigarette smoking and lung cancer, the federal government could have promptly taken control of all additives to tobacco products and made cigarettes available by prescription only.  But ... the tobacco lobby had a lot of power in those days and cigarettes generated a huge amount of tax revenue for both the federal and state governments.  In an epidemiology course in the 1960s, I was told of a study that purportedly showed that if every smoker were to quit immediately, the US economy would literally collapse.  Instead, the government's response was to put meaningless warnings on cigarette packaging and raise cigarette taxes through the roof.

Think of the needless suffering that might have been avoided.
"We're from the government and we're here to help" ... um,  :yeahright:


----------



## jaminhealth (Jan 27, 2019)

Tommy said:


> Although I'm not as vehemently opposed to modern medicine as treeguy seems to be, he certainly does make a good point here.  Follow the money!
> 
> After January 11, 1964, when the US Surgeon General issued the now infamous report identifying a clear causal relationship between cigarette smoking and lung cancer, the federal government could have promptly taken control of all additives to tobacco products and made cigarettes available by prescription only.  But ... the tobacco lobby had a lot of power in those days and cigarettes generated a huge amount of tax revenue for both the federal and state governments.  In an epidemiology course in the 1960s, I was told of a study that purportedly showed that if every smoker were to quit immediately, the US economy would literally collapse.  Instead, the government's response was to put meaningless warnings on cigarette packaging and raise cigarette taxes through the roof.
> 
> ...



Yep and think of ALL the PROFITS that would* not *have been appreciated with sickness and deaths.


----------



## MeAgain (Jan 29, 2019)

Jillaroo said:


> Mammograms
> Many women are afraid of their first mammogram, but there is no need to worry. By taking a few minutes each day for a week preceding the exam and doing the following exercises, you will be totally prepared for the test and best of all, you can do these simple exercises right in and around your home.
> 
> EXERCISE ONE:
> ...



Jill, you didn't finish the exercise. You forgot the steps in-between of sticking  the breast into the microwave oven for 5 seconds on high while slamming fridge door on it.
  And people wonder why so many women get breast and lung cancers now.


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 9, 2019)

*They are barbaric and it's a crime what women are put thru with these monster breast smashers.  
*
A friend who has NOT had one in  years is now thinking about getting one since a Male Technician who just gave her an ultrasound of breasts is pushing for a mamm....

Why won't the insurance world and docs endorse thermography which is effective and NOT invasive.

Our system is screwed up.  The motto for should be DO HARM and not the DO NOT HARM motto....

I'm fine with my drop of daily Iosol Iodine and antioxidants.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 9, 2019)

My doctor told me last year that since I hit age 75,  I don't need to bother with  these tests anymore.   I can  if I really want to,  but he told me my health is good,  and many tests are just not necessary.  
I really like my Doc!


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 9, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> My doctor told me last year that since I hit age 75,  I don't need to bother with  these tests anymore.   I can  if I really want to,  but he told me my health is good,  and many tests are just not necessary.
> I really like my Doc!




My neighbor who is now 92 and we got to know each other about 10 yrs ago, so she was 82 or so and we were talking about mamms and she was still getting them in her 80's....she stopped but here is a case where the MD continued to do the smashing ... she wishes she had gotten to know me sooner.  We talk about a lot of health issues and both deal with hip replacements and arthritis but all in all for her advanced years, she's pretty sharp and continues to move with rollater, she walked a lot but after falls and another replacement, it's not the same ole gal.

I stopped the mamms after two in my early 50's...and I'm soon 81.   I love being my own MD and listening to my intuition.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 9, 2019)

Everyone is different in their health needs,  but in general, there is too much testing being done on older people for the sake of making a buck.  

https://khn.org/news/overtesting/


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 9, 2019)

There is too much testing being done in general.  I've made it to almost 81 and 2 mamms which only showed calcifications which led me to find taking calcium hard rock supplements were most likely doing this.  Never had a colonoscopy....as my dear common sense mom said all the time, "go to the doctors and they will find something to do tests and let others make $$$$ too".....she was my first teacher.  

Labs I suppose are important but wonder about those man made ranges...how did they come by them...everyone is so different.

A great D.O. I had for my back for over 30 yrs was the one who found me help with desiccated thyroid support after 10 yrs of labs and  no help, but more A/D's....he gave me a trial of Armour in 2002, no labs nadda and it did the job....10 wasted years on their drugs and more and more docs.  He was an old time D.O. and not grown up in the mega labs world.

So I question it all and have a lot of doubts about so much in the western med world.  I speak from my experiences...


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 30, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> My doctor told me last year that since I hit age 75,  I don't need to bother with  these tests anymore.   I can  if I really want to,  but he told me my health is good,  and many tests are just not necessary.
> I really like my Doc!



I was just at my doctor today and he was trying to get me to have a mammogram. He said that when I reached 74, I wouldn't need them. I told him I was close enough to that age so I don't want another one! What I want to know is, why is it not necessary for someone who is 74 or later but it is for someone in their late 60's?


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 30, 2019)

I don't trust the medical world as far as you can throw them, I had 2 in early 50's and none since and I'm 81.  I just say NO, my doc doesn't even ask me anymore she has not for years.  She knows me.

Grape Seed Extract and daily Iodine keep my breasts healthy.

Medical world makes up their rules as the go along to "FIT" the day.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 30, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> I don't trust the medical world as far as you can throw them, I had 2 in early 50's and none since and I'm 81.  I just say NO, my doc doesn't even ask me anymore she has not for years.  She knows me.
> 
> Grape Seed Extract and daily Iodine keep my breasts healthy.
> 
> Medical world makes up their rules as the go along to "FIT" the day.



I don't trust them either! I told him if I had cancer, I wasn't taking chemo nor radiation! I have seen or heard too many times of people getting so sick from that mess. I would just rather take my chances.


----------



## win231 (Aug 30, 2019)

nan said:


> No more mamograms for me, I was having them every year, and I dont believe that can be good for us either ,they are not 100 percent proof of  detecting cancer and I don't understand why they cannot give women Thermography, as it is much safer,  and with no pain


Encouraging to read an intelligent post.  I was expecting 100% of the usual robotic "They detect cancer early while it's curable" or - from medical personnel - "You get more radiation sitting in the sun for an hour or flying in a plane than you get during a mammogram."
A friend of mine is 83.  Her doctor is mostly retired; he's 89, but he sees patients part time.  He suggested avoiding mammograms at all costs because not only is there more radiation, but also every tissue in our body has a different tolerance level for radiation & breast tissue has an especially low tolerance which means cellular changes that can result in an increased chance for cancer.  And, a mammogram can only detect a cancer if it's been there for many years & it can't tell cancer from a cyst or calcified tissue.  That leads invasive biopsies.  He also said he's not concerned about repercussions because, what can they do, take away his license?
Mammography equipment is expensive & the only way they can pay for it before they can profit is by using it.
Younger doctors wouldn't say anything like that; they'd be risking their careers.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 30, 2019)

My doctor knows not to suggest them anymore.  He does a manual exam once a year and if he found something I would have it done.  No cancer in family yet.  With my history of brain aneurysms, I have enough to take care of anyway.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 31, 2019)

win231 said:


> Encouraging to read an intelligent post.  I was expecting 100% of the usual robotic "They detect cancer early while it's curable" or - from medical personnel - "You get more radiation sitting in the sun for an hour or flying in a plane than you get during a mammogram."
> A friend of mine is 83.  Her doctor is mostly retired; he's 89, but he sees patients part time.  He suggested avoiding mammograms at all costs because not only is there more radiation, but also every tissue in our body has a different tolerance level for radiation & breast tissue has an especially low tolerance which means cellular changes that can result in an increased chance for cancer.  And, a mammogram can only detect a cancer if it's been there for many years & it can't tell cancer from a cyst or calcified tissue.  That leads invasive biopsies.  He also said he's not concerned about repercussions because, what can they do, take away his license?
> Mammography equipment is expensive & the only way they can pay for it before they can profit is by using it.
> Younger doctors wouldn't say anything like that; they'd be risking their careers.



You have confirmed my suspicions and I thank you very much! My doctor can talk to me about how I "should get one" until he is blue in the face, but he's not going to change my mind. I am not getting another one period!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2019)

win231 said:


> Encouraging to read an intelligent post.  I was expecting 100% of the usual robotic "They detect cancer early while it's curable" or - from medical personnel - "You get more radiation sitting in the sun for an hour or flying in a plane than you get during a mammogram."
> A friend of mine is 83.  Her doctor is mostly retired; he's 89, but he sees patients part time.  He suggested avoiding mammograms at all costs because not only is there more radiation, but also every tissue in our body has a different tolerance level for radiation & breast tissue has an especially low tolerance which means cellular changes that can result in an increased chance for cancer.  And, a mammogram can only detect a cancer if it's been there for many years & it can't tell cancer from a cyst or calcified tissue.  That leads invasive biopsies.  He also said he's not concerned about repercussions because, what can they do, take away his license?
> *Mammography equipment is expensive & the only way they can pay for it before they can profit is by using it.
> Younger doctors wouldn't say anything like that; they'd be risking their careers.*



So how does that compute if the mammogram is free , as it is in this country?  Genuinely interested in knowing the answer...


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 31, 2019)

Free has nothing to do with this procedure.  If you like  your breasts squeezed like pancakes and radiated.  Do what works for you.  Many women are opting out for this barberic procedure.

Some women are choosing thermography and paying out of pocket and others like myself, work with alternatives for healthy breasts.


----------



## win231 (Aug 31, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> So how does that compute if the mammogram is free , as it is in this country?  Genuinely interested in knowing the answer...


I'm not familiar with your health care system, but when the patient doesn't have to pay for a test or procedure, their insurer pays.  Either way, someone gets paid.


----------



## win231 (Aug 31, 2019)

AprilSun said:


> You have confirmed my suspicions and I thank you very much! My doctor can talk to me about how I "should get one" until he is blue in the face, but he's not going to change my mind. I am not getting another one period!


I'm often surprised when someone says to me, "I asked my doctor if I should have a ________ & he said "Yes, I should."  That's what he's supposed to say & that's what he's paid to say.  Guess who funds doctors' continuing education that they're required to have?  Yup, drug companies & medical equipment manufacturers/marketers.  That's why you're supposed to "Talk to your doctor about......"  (drugs/tests/procedures).
My favorite one is the ad for Full Body X-Ray.  It shows a dead guy in the morgue, then it talks about the "low cost" for the procedure that "would have detected" this before it was fatal.  "Hey...why wouldn't you spend $140.00 to save your life; isn't it worth it?"
They don't mention the huge dose of radiation you'll be getting, or what it can do.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 31, 2019)

win231 said:


> I'm often surprised when someone says to me, "I asked my doctor if I should have a ________ & he said "Yes, I should."  That's what he's supposed to say & that's what he's paid to say.  Guess who funds doctors' continuing education that they're required to have?  Yup, drug companies & medical equipment manufacturers/marketers.  That's why you're supposed to "Talk to your doctor about......"  (drugs/tests/procedures).
> My favorite one is the ad for Full Body X-Ray.  It shows a dead guy in the morgue, then it talks about the "low cost" for the procedure that "would have detected" this before it was fatal.  "Hey...why wouldn't you spend $140.00 to save your life; isn't it worth it?"
> They don't mention the huge dose of radiation you'll be getting, or what it can do.



I have thought for years, it's all about money! I have read online about how mammograms can damage your breast, etc.  I thought then, I bet it's true because it all adds up to "MONEY" for the doctors, etc. Just like they could find a cure for cancer if they wanted to. But, they don't want to loose the money they are making by "supposedly" treating your cancer.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2019)

win231 said:


> I'm not familiar with your health care system, but when the patient doesn't have to pay for a test or procedure, their insurer pays.  Either way, someone gets paid.


we don't pay for health or medical insurance as you all do in the USA..we don't pay for procedures, it's all FREE at point of contact, no bills before or afterwards  no nothing...   if we have to go to hospital as an emergency for example we don't have to fill forms in for the insurance company we are just seen by a doctor  or specialist asap..no-one asks for money because it's a free system!!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> Free has nothing to do with this procedure.  If you like  your breasts squeezed like pancakes and radiated.  Do what works for you.  Many women are opting out for this barberic procedure.
> 
> Some women are choosing thermography and paying out of pocket and others like myself, work with alternatives for healthy breasts.


I have mammograms every couple of years. I hear people on forums like this talking about having breasts squeezed and pushed and prodded painfully while having the procedure done...I have never had that happen to me. It's never been sore  nor have I had my boobs painfully ''flattened like  pancakes''..and believe me I'm a big girl up top...I'd know all about it if that happened. !!


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 31, 2019)

Free has nothing to do with this procedure.  If you like  your breasts squeezed like pancakes and radiated.  Do what works for you.  Many women are opting out for this barberic procedure.


hollydolly said:


> I have mammograms every couple of years. I hear people on forums like this talking about having breasts squeezed and pushed and prodded painfully while having the procedure done...I have never had that happen to me. It's never been sore  nor have I had my boobs painfully ''flattened like  pancakes''..and believe me I'm a big girl up top...I'd know all about it if that happened. !!



Well if you don't mind being radiated then that is cool.  As for paying you pay higher taxes and that's how your govt pays for  med care in  your small population country.


----------



## win231 (Aug 31, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> we don't pay for health or medical insurance as you all do in the USA..we don't pay for procedures, it's all FREE at point of contact, no bills before or afterwards  no nothing...   if we have to go to hospital as an emergency for example we don't have to fill forms in for the insurance company we are just seen by a doctor  or specialist asap..no-one asks for money because it's a free system!!


I have friends from China; they told me they don't pay for medical care, either.  I don't now if it's a similar system to yours.  But they also said the medical care is not good.  You'll see one doctor for everything.  If you want to see a specialist, you have to bribe them with a big check.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 31, 2019)

In China too medicine is chinese herbs and acupuncture.  I don't know about all the U.S. drugs being in China.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2019)

win231 said:


> I have friends from China; they told me they don't pay for medical care, either.  I don't now if it's a similar system to yours.  But they also said the medical care is not good.  You'll see one doctor for everything.  If you want to see a specialist, you have to bribe them with a big check.


Nothing like ours at all. We get to see excellent specialists  all the time no bribery whatsoever. The medial care despite what your president tries to tell his people .. is beyond one of the best in the world . The  only difference between the USA  and the NHS, is that because it's free , it's used extensively by people who abuse the system, and lack of really good salaries mean we don't have the extensive  amount of Doctors for the population that we need which means unlike the USA who pay heavily for treatment, we have to wait sometimes months to see a specialist. However we can choose to take out ''private insurance''  we still get to see the same specialist, but we get to see them much faster!!..I've used the latter system a few times, and it's very much cheaper than the USA.

.. ..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> Free has nothing to do with this procedure.  If you like  your breasts squeezed like pancakes and radiated.  Do what works for you.  Many women are opting out for this barberic procedure.
> 
> 
> Well if you don't mind being radiated then that is cool.  As for paying you pay higher taxes and that's how your govt pays for  med care in  your small population country.


Our small Island has 70 million people living here that we know of..and much more we don't know about who use the system too...  and the NHS doesn't come out of our taxes, we pay a small amount from our salaries during our working lives for the NHS... however, and this is the BIG one... anyone who has never worked whether disabled or just bone idle, and have claimed benefits all their lives, without ever paying into the sytem, are not discriminated against medically. they are entitled to exactly the same free medical treatment as everyone else.. , so in this country if your poor, disabled, unable to work or just lazy, you do not have to pay for medical treatment!!


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 2, 2019)

Well our big country of 300million+ I guess just wastes money all around the world and in defense so the U.S. can't help our own more with better health care.

Regardless, I don't do mammograms.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 2, 2019)

Just got home from a trip to Virginia with a good friend providing post surgical care for her daughter post double mastectomy... 
She was uninsured for several years and sadly this was the result. 
My county in NYS has a women's health network which covers womans issues without insurance.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 2, 2019)

I prefer not to get my medical advice on a discussion forum.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 2, 2019)

Jillaroo said:


> Mammograms
> Many women are afraid of their first mammogram, but there is no need to worry. By taking a few minutes each day for a week preceding the exam and doing the following exercises, you will be totally prepared for the test and best of all, you can do these simple exercises right in and around your home.
> 
> EXERCISE ONE:
> ...


I laughed so hard I started to cry


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm laughing, the refrigerator door, yep.  

My mother and all her generation NEVER had their breasts smashed except by maybe their spouses..  A good friend who is now 75 Never has done one.  I've done 2 in my early 50's and none since and I'm 81.


----------

